# My digital work



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

I figured just making a thread for the bunch of them is a bit more practical than a single thread for each work, haha.
Either way; I do a lot of digital work lately, so I wanted to share some of that. Until recently I have worked almost exclusively in Photoshop, but I'm currently learning how to use Corel painter and am enjoying it so far.

I want to preface my work with a mild content warning. Most of my stuff is as innocent as it gets, but I also have works, both personal and for clients, that involve some amount of blood, gore or otherwise uncomfortable themes. None of those will be displayed as images but in links instead and I will make sure that they are accompanied by an appropriate heads-up, but I felt a general disclaimer wouldn't hurt either.



Some PS work:


----------



## Menezes_Arts (Mar 13, 2021)

I really like them! Good job.


----------



## Alice Bell (Jul 9, 2017)

Do not forget about photo editing!


----------

